# What are the longterm effects on smoking weed?



## Vapors33 (Jul 19, 2007)

I just started smoking weed all the time and i was wondering if there is any short-long term effects? Yeh thats basically it any feedback would b nice thanks.


----------



## killersmoke (Jul 19, 2007)

uhh yea from personal expierence smoking weed over the past 34 years of my life i would say the only long term effect is turning into a pothead cuz im healthy.a blunt a day keeps the doctor away


----------



## Rocker420 (Jul 19, 2007)

Ill agree with that. But to also add, yes, there can be long term effects. But it differs from person to person. Like myself i have been smoking for 7 years now and everymorning i wake up i feel really sick to the point were i will throw up, and i wont be able to eat for hours -unless-, i smoke some herb. Then im fine 100% Now im not sure if this is a side effect or not but it certainly feels like it. i have heard similar storys were people just cant eat unless there high. but effects that are harmfull, there hasnt been any studies that show that. some people wont belive it, but smoking mj can be harmfull on your lungs, you are however breathing in smoke. iv seen people get sick just from breathing in dust. Dont worry about it my friend, you should have no problem in your life now that MJ is in it. be happy


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Jul 20, 2007)

Long term effects??

hmmm main thing I would say is, 

WEIGHT.. 

well for me at least.  Or it could just be im getting old.. =  (

and of course, you could have lung issues..
But can't be worse than cigarettes..


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 20, 2007)

Well, it's smoke. Regardless what kind of smoke it's going to be bad for your lungs. It's weed though, you're not constantly smoking 20, 30 even 40 joints a day. Unlike cigarettes however. You smoke a few times which greatly reduces your chance of getting cancer i'd say.

I've heard that marijuana helps prevent 8 types of cancer, doesn't cause emphezyma, it's said to reduce your short term memory but INCREASE your long term memory. It's also said to prevent alzhiemers.

Having said that, i doubt smoking marijuana prevents 8 types of cancers, unless it's other types besides lung, throat, and mouth LOL.

But to beat the smoke, there's plenty of medical uses for marijuana. Even though it may bring you down in one aspect, there are plenty of others taht it will bring you up. Enjoy your MJ! 

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## droboy420 (Jul 20, 2007)

ya long- term you have to smoke more to get high


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jul 20, 2007)

In a recent study, it was found that long term smokers of MJ had no more chance of cancer than a non-smoker.

I've been smoking weed now for 57 years. The only long term effect it's seemed to have on me is it's made lots of wrinkles on me!

The wrinkles are bad enough, but it also seems to have made me fart more.

I'm just a mess.

I'm gonna burn one to forget my problems...


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jul 20, 2007)

the only effects i have ever had is a slightly worse memory.


----------



## Kupunakane (Jul 20, 2007)

AHHHH Stoney you crack me up,
   According to medical research, (if you can believe them over our years of experience). The draw backs are we don't tend to use a filter for the mj, so we take in a lot more of the tars, but we are not smoking all the nasty *** chemicals that cigs have put in them. There is supposed to be a reduced motility factor, but since I went gelding I don't concern myself with that idea.
   While it is NOT physically addicting, I do think from a psychological point of view you can seriously get behind mj for lots of good excuses.
   I've got 35 yrs worth of smoking mj, and except for these ticks and rashes I get from it, I would say it's all good. LMAO  Naw, mj seems to have been around for a long time and used for as long.
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 21, 2007)

seems to have made me fart more

lmao


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 21, 2007)

jeez i still cant stop laughing about 'makes me fart more'
Stoney you have seriously given my face an ache cos i cant stop laughing, and now im laughing at myself not being able to stop laughing, someone poke a finger in my eye to stop me please lolol, i love it when i hit the giggles at something so odd and cant stop, glad im sitting here alone at the moment or someone would be calling for the men in white coats to take me away.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jul 21, 2007)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> glad im sitting here alone at the moment or someone would be calling for the men in white coats to take me away.


 
They're busy with me right now, you'll have to wait...


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jul 22, 2007)

Hehe, I hear ya man. I accredit my being alive now to being the fastest "ducker" I've met.

I have a knack for getting out of danger and staying in one piece.

The piece just looks like hell now.

Sometimes, it's hard for me to remember that women used to be attracted to me. Now, I look like a wrinkle cream experiment that went very wrong...

It's ok tho', I love ice-cream as much as I used to love sex.... If I remember right anyway...


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 22, 2007)

Mr.Wakenbake said:
			
		

> the only effects i have ever had is a slightly worse memory.


 
Yep, me too.


----------



## mgolu24 (Jul 22, 2007)

i train athletic, how bad would be for me smoking like 1-2 joints a day?

btw i can run 800m a litle under 2 minutes (01:59:53)


----------



## newgrowth (Jul 23, 2007)

I guess I was worried about that too when I started smoking weed some 30 years ago, I wasn't nearly as concerned about the long term effects as I was about the current effects, or how it would influence my life while I was smoking. So I decided very early on a way to find out. I would allow my self to smoke as much as I wanted, and as often as I wanted for 6 months, then for 6 months I would be completely clean ,a 6 month on 6 month off cycle, I have been very strict and very consistant with this policy and continue to use this method. I have friends that use a 3 month on 3 month off system with good results. I could go on and on about all the benifits from doing this but I think they are pretty obvious, I can tell you for sure that I have been consistantly more creative, more productive and a hell of alot happier during the ON times, So I've continued to use this approach without variation and I know it provides great balance, I'm 4 weeks into flower right now, add in a nice long dry and cure and it should put me right at the start of my 6 month ON period, Hmmm that first smoke is going to be amazing...


----------



## Kupunakane (Jul 23, 2007)

Wait,  Stoney did you say used to be attracted to you ?  I'll bet you still have an idea of what to do ? right ? I'm 52 and I need to know cause if it's gonna be all over with by the time I'm your age, then I'm going to go play swirly. It's already scary cause women in their 50's are showing interest in me. LMAO
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Kupunakane (Jul 23, 2007)

Just the fact that you work hard to stay in good shape will go miles towards protecting you from probably any ill effects at all.
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Kupunakane (Jul 23, 2007)

Vapors 33,
 I have been smoking a long time and I see no ill effects, but then sometimes you don't see what others see in you.
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Kupunakane (Jul 23, 2007)

Memory gets tweaked a bit, but I find that the long term info is still sharp, it's the short term that gets messed with in my opinion.
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## SweetmadnesS (Jul 24, 2007)

idk about long term effects but since i really started smoking it brought my grade in spanish up from an F.
sure, it only went to a C-, but hey, its something right?
i couldnt help it, listening to spanish kinda baked is just so entertaining.


----------



## MJ20 (Jul 24, 2007)

Definite memory loss.lol.


----------



## Vapors33 (Jul 25, 2007)

KingKahuuna said:
			
		

> Vapors 33,
> [flipv]I have been smoking a long time and I see no ill effects, but then sometimes you don't see what others see in you.[/flipv]
> smoke in peace
> [flipv]KingKahuuna[/flipv]



true that


----------



## triprey (Jul 25, 2007)

Live for today man! :aok:   You could be dead tomorrow, so who cares about the long term effects.  Remember the wise words of Bugs Bunny.

Don't take live so serious, you'll never get out alive!:clap:


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jul 25, 2007)

Don't Worry!
Live for Today and yesterday was a Living Experiance and tomarrow Well just Thank the man up stairs that u woke up to Live and Learn !!!


----------



## Roots Dog (Jul 25, 2007)

The The biggest side Effects people see as they get older is fat. You just eat way too much. Hahahhaha. I love to eat when I get high. Oh yah short term Memory gets tweaked a bit to.


Now what was I saying???


Roof


----------



## BLUNTHEAD420 (Aug 5, 2007)

Im suprised noone has said this but one long term effect is spending more money to buy another sack lol


----------



## Stoney Bud (Aug 5, 2007)

BLUNTHEAD420 said:
			
		

> Im suprised noone has said this but one long term effect is spending more money to buy another sack lol


 
I haven't bought weed in more than 30 years, except to try a new strain.

Grow you own man. You'll save all that money!


----------



## killersmoke (Aug 5, 2007)

there aint been no long term effects for me...if anything i got a little smarter,when i used to go to school i used to smoke 2 bowls every morning cuz it helped me focus cuz out here in cleveland schools its chaos


----------



## woOzer (Aug 5, 2007)

the only bad side effect to smoking weed for a long time is that you end up building a tolerance for it. the other side effects i can live with, but smoking and not getting high, im just not going to stand for that!


----------



## killersmoke (Aug 5, 2007)

yup...what he said^^^ 
thats why im kinda happy i buy my own bud cuz i cant go spluege with it lol if i had my own plant i would just smoke weed like cigs and never get high


----------



## stickyfingersguy (Aug 5, 2007)

memory problems


----------



## Pot Belly (Aug 5, 2007)

*I was going to tell you........*

But I can't remember what I was going to say...... 

Seriously, long term.........  makes me want to take another bong toke.


----------



## killersmoke (Aug 5, 2007)

yup gotta love da bong=)
i gotta 4 footer i fill wit hawiian punch and ice..woooo i rly cant remember nothin after i hit that thing


----------



## newgrowth (Aug 6, 2007)

If you try my approach to smoking MJ from my post on page one, you can eliminate nearly all of the side effects that have been talked about here. Now I know alot of you will tell yourself theres no way you can do it , but I suggest you give the 3 month on 3 month off approach a chance to work. One nice thing about it is you will only need half as much weed as before, your body will have a chance to clean itself out during the off periods, you will never have any high tolerence problems, your memory will allways be sharp, and any dependacy you do have with MJ will allways be kept in check. For those that need to take drug tests your system will be much easier to clean out. An important reason for doing all this, is to be able to evaluate yourself during both on and off times so that you have a reference to go by, you can compare how things go when you are on and how things go when you are off.. It will also teach you how to obstain from smoking MJ and you will find out its not that hard. For those of you that smoke everyday thats cool too, I know many people that do that and have no problems at all, but this is something that has worked really well for me for 30 years and it will help those who seem to have trouble or screw up alot when they are high. No one will be able to say you have a drug problem if you control your usage like this, and the best part is when you have finished a off period and you finally get to light up, its like the first time all over again, thats hard to beat...


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 6, 2007)

i've smoked almost everyday for the last 7 years easy. let me tell ya i've done the on and off periods 7 years ago. and for me theres no other way to live. if i don't smoke i find myself easily irritable. i get frustrated and lack patience. not to mention if i feel some nausea or somthing like that. i wouldn't know what to do if i couldn't smoke. the only thing i can honestly say i have as a slight side affect is a lil short term memory loss. i can also say that the things i do do, like at work, driving, communication, basic organized thought planning, all functions i perform 100% better under the influence.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 6, 2007)

I started reading this thread because it seemed interesting, now ive read this far ive forgotten the subject


----------



## cloudedOne (Aug 6, 2007)

newgrowth said:
			
		

> If you try my approach to smoking MJ from my post on page one, you can eliminate nearly all of the side effects that have been talked about here. Now I know alot of you will tell yourself theres no way you can do it , but I suggest you give the 3 month on 3 month off approach a chance to work. One nice thing about it is you will only need half as much weed as before, your body will have a chance to clean itself out during the off periods, you will never have any high tolerence problems, your memory will allways be sharp, and any dependacy you do have with MJ will allways be kept in check. For those that need to take drug tests your system will be much easier to clean out. An important reason for doing all this, is to be able to evaluate yourself during both on and off times so that you have a reference to go by, you can compare how things go when you are on and how things go when you are off.. It will also teach you how to obstain from smoking MJ and you will find out its not that hard. For those of you that smoke everyday thats cool too, I know many people that do that and have no problems at all, but this is something that has worked really well for me for 30 years and it will help those who seem to have trouble or screw up alot when they are high. No one will be able to say you have a drug problem if you control your usage like this, and the best part is when you have finished a off period and you finally get to light up, its like the first time all over again, thats hard to beat...


I've been smoking marijuana for four years, three of them using a 6 month off period.  I'm amazed anyone else uses it lol.  I've been reading these forums for some time but have finally had a reason to post ; ).  

I usually stop in September to get ready for classes again.  The first time you smoke again is unbelievable ; )  Don't try and keep up with anyone else at the table, you won't be able to.


----------



## 50bud (Aug 28, 2007)

Let me just say about 8 months ago I experienced blood pressure problems, I lost 35 lbs and it only went down a little, I then just kind of said oh well since the Doc said it was inherited (since it runs on both sides of my family) plus im about 6'3 220 so being big it runs a little high, needless to say the two months where I smoked everday it actually LOWERED my blood pressure, I went to the Doc and he said whatever your doing keep doing it....thats an easy command now isnt it? My blood pressure now stays somewhere in the 125/75 to 135/85 range... a heck of a lot better than before. I think it may be the natural stress reliever that pot has(THC) because I am a easily stressed person. Needless to say theres one medical BENEFIT which may not be what your looking for but its nice to know!


----------



## reefer (Aug 28, 2007)

Well well, ive studied and of course experience the affects. In summary, its negatives far outweigh its positives. 

Cancer - studies have found THC causes aging cells to die when their life span is complete. This means THC keeps cells from living longer than they should. When cells live too long, they mutate, thus creating a cancerous cell.

Lungs - yes the smoke is bad for the lungs. From personal experience, after intense and devastating workouts (not a simple mile jog or something, im talkin wind sprints, agility workouts and more sprints until people start vomitting), i seem to have developed a sort of acute asthma type 'thing' (i start wheezing slightly when i inhale). If this was caused my smoking, i cant really tell you because i might have developed that anyway. On the other hand, i do find it easier to gasp for air when i have smoked that day. I have read studies that say MJ has caused asthma, and it has been used to treat it, so i only know from my experience.

Farting? - well, i have to admit, i notice an increase in flatulence when i smoke...thanks Stoney for bringing that up. makes me feel better that im not alone 

memory loss - i have heard this many times and have delt with it myself. My opinion, most of the things you do in day to day life are pointless and stupid. Who cares if you forget them? If its something important you wont forget it. Its not like it causes Alzheimers or somthing. Its minor at best. Plus, i have found that if you really dont want to forget those little things, you wont. Actually i find i remember useless and pointless thing even better when i am high after i made a mental note not to forget them anymore. It sounds weird, but i swear to God its true.

Im tired of typing lol but do some searching around on the interweb.
Wikipedia has a lot of info.

All in all, cannabis has never given me a reason to turn it away and I love everything about it. Except last week i passed out on a hit lol...i tried to see how long i could hold it to get a ghost hit. lol remember that kids...always exhale.
Cannabis really is a gift from Earth itself and i truly believe if everyone would enhance their bodies with this natural creation, peace would be one step closer to reality.
Since you said you are just starting, dont use it as a way to get 'high' or to escape your life, I encourage you explore the usage of cannabis with an open mind. I ensure you that you will be surprised at what you will find.


----------



## 50bud (Aug 28, 2007)

reefer said:
			
		

> Actually i find i remember useless and pointless thing even better when i am high after i made a mental note not to forget them anymore. It sounds weird, but i swear to God its true.


Yeah, a buddy told me that in his AA meeting he took for getting in some legal trouble, they told them if you concentrate hard enough while under the influence of marijuana your brain has a 10X better rememberance ratio than sober.


----------



## Passenger (Aug 29, 2007)

I've only been smoking for 5 years, I'm glad I started at 16 not 13. Personally it's made me a lot more intelligent I enjoy reading while high and I didn't ever read before I smoked pot.


----------



## Chief8000 (Sep 5, 2007)

Possible lung, mouth, and throat cancer.


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 11, 2007)

Don't hold the hits in too long, I know people who think they get higher if they hold it in for as long as possible. I think the THC content is absorbed after like 10 seconds so... lol


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 11, 2007)

The only thing I will say is the translucent awareness impacted by a mind so creative and thoughtfull.

I feel you my friend


----------

